# WATERFOWL WARM-UP



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey everyone, we at the Cache Valley Public Shooting Range are going to put this on again this year. We did it last year & felt like we had a good enough turn out that we would try it again.
I know there is a lot of you out there that pro staff & are dealers ect. We are always looking for goodies to to have for prizes. Big or small it all helps!
We would also welcome those of you that may be interested in setting up a booth as well to show your product/services.
Any one interested in donating goods or services shoot me a pm or call. 
Also guys feel free to pass the info on any other place you see fit.
Thanks Shane


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys if you think you might be coming to the shoot post up & let me know as we want to get an idea for food & door prizes.


----------



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll be there, and bring two or three others.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll probably show, but that depends on the Cabela's calling contest schedule.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll be there for sure, possibly bringing one more.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Tell the kids what they could win!


----------



## Flipinsticks725 (Jun 21, 2012)

It kinda sucks that they put this the day of the Archery Deer opener. I would love to go but I will be chasing deer that day.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, who's idea was that? :?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

What Tex is reffering to is he has so kindly donated a duck mount to be given to a youth shooter.  We have not decided just how to do it yet if it will be top youth score or a draw from all youth shooters? But it will be a kid under 18 for sure!

Sorry that the date won't work for every one. We had to pick the day that worked best for the range & those running it. Wish every one could make it but we knew there would be some that had other plans.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Scratch me off the list. I just realized that is the wife and I's anniversary, that wouldn't go over to well.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Crap... I'll be in Mass. that day.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

The shoot date is getting close so if you think your coming please let me know. We do have a good amount of prizes to be given away.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

I will come try to scare some targets


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

Ill be there and i know a couple of buddies will be there also. Should be a good warm up for the season.


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice job with the Waterfowl Warm up. I really needed it. I had a lot of fun and some great prizes were given out. Thanks for putting it together. Let us know how much money was raised for a good cause.


----------



## johnny (May 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who helped put this on. Me and my wife had a great time. I would like to see more of these, I know I could sure use the practice.


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi All.

I too would like to thank all involved in putting this event together. I ended up bringing up my son and a friend of his. They ended up shooting 3 rounds of trap while waiting for everyone else to finish on the 5 stand. They had a GREAT day and won a few prizes to top it off.

Thanks a bunch. Certainly something we would do again...and again.

Russ


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Glad to hear you all had a good time! We did work hard to make it a fun time for all. I can't give enough thanks to all who donated goods/services to us for prizes. We had 30 something sponsors that gave us some type of donations. Those of you there saw the list & I hope you support them. I can't help but think there are not that many shoots out there that you can go to and have every shooter walk away with a prize! We had 48 shooters this year that is 2 more than last year. There were also more youth & women shooters then last year as well. We also raised more money this year too. After we paid the range for targets & a few other expenses we had a total of $1430.00 that will go to a charitable organization. Not sure who the organization will be yet. Last year it went to friends of the NRA. They have been instrumental in helping our youth shooting programs at the range. Out of all the prizes that were there all but $160 worth were donations! And we did buy lunch items for about $100. I would imagine if my self & Robert are still around we will try it again next year. If any one has leads for prize donations fell free to contact me. And one last thing that did rub us at the range the wrong way is no support from Delta! DU was great to help out with some big donations & there all day with a booth. Hope next year we can have both great conservation groups there.

Thanks for all who supported us,
Shane Hansen


----------

